# What pants you use?



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

I currently operate on only one pair of Pro Tuff pants because I'm a volunteer and don't have alot of money. I need a second pair of pants though and was wondering what other pants people use and how they like them?


----------



## SWVAEMT (Dec 5, 2005)

****ies EMT Pants - $26.30

They'll even hem them for just a buck.


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in LOVE with my 3 pairs of Horace Small "9-pocket" EMS Pants that I was issued through work.

I also wear a pair of "Combat Cloth" BDU EMS pants from Brigade Quartermaster

The most comfortable pants I own, and I wear when I run Midnights, are a pair of Tan 5.11 trousers. I love them - I've got a "Med Rig" - velcro's into a pocket to make them EMS Pants, but I don't even bother with it.... I just stick my shears in a pocket.

Jon


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 5, 2005)

Man the horace small are NICE, but I recommend that everyone take a look at the pro tuff ems pants. 

http://www.dutygearuniforms.com/acatalog/protuffPP01.html



I have had mine for 6 months and they dont die. The ****ies look like they probably have half the lifespan of the horace or my protuffs. I think I'll buy another protuff and a ****ies as a backup. Then I'll have three pants!!

Anyone have any coments about protuffs? I like 'em!


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to look at my tags when I'm home later this week.  One pair is what the PD wears here, the other are special ops/tactical pants.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

Pants?

Who wears pants any more.. So over rated.

BDU. Black. White shirt.


----------



## squid (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn, I wish I'd known about the ****ies when we were ordering pants. So inexpensive, made in the US, and I've had pretty good results with ****ies stuff holding up well, even the trendy fashionable stuff they're selling now. Cool.

I have no idea what type pants I have -- whatever people have either bought me or outgrown and given me. I have 5 pairs of EMT trousers and none of them fit properly...


----------



## Jon (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squid_@Dec 6 2005, 03:16 PM
> * Damn, I wish I'd known about the ****ies when we were ordering pants. So inexpensive, made in the US, and I've had pretty good results with ****ies stuff holding up well, even the trendy fashionable stuff they're selling now. Cool.
> 
> I have no idea what type pants I have -- whatever people have either bought me or outgrown and given me. I have 5 pairs of EMT trousers and none of them fit properly... *


 I ordered a pair of ****ies, just to "give them a try" - I've been mostly happy with their pants holding up for a long time.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2005)

Whatever pair I'm wearing at the time.  (Good thing about being a vollie...no uniforms)



I have a couple of pairs of ****ies, and like them.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Our station uniforms are from Workrite. Navy blue Nomex. Just standard uniform-type pants, not the EMS variety. Personally, that works for me...I used to have a pair of EMS-type pants, and I never saw the utility of them since I have a jump kit in my car and all the gear I need on the ambulance.

I do keep a glove pouch on my belt, and at night, I have a clip-on case for my Scorpion flashlight. Other than the pagers and my knife, that's about all I carry on me on a regular basis.

Of course, if I'm coming from home and not already in uniform, more often than not I'll be in my turnout pants anyway, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 8, 2005)

Whatever pants my wife allows. :lol:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 8, 2005)

I use my own pants.....


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 9, 2005)

> *Whatever pair I'm wearing at the time. (Good thing about being a vollie...no uniforms)
> *



Usually it is jeans but it has also been track pants or the like.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 9, 2005)

I wear 10 pocket bdu's. They are like Dockers as they repel fluids. I cannot for the life of me remember who makes them and I am to lazy to get up right now and go look.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Dec 8 2005, 01:23 AM
> * Whatever pair I'm wearing at the time.  (Good thing about being a vollie...no uniforms)
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?

Back home they made us wear white cover alls with "Rescue Squad" on the back in green.


----------



## TalkEMS (Dec 10, 2005)

Elbeco BDU's I picked up from galls. Very Nice ...

Matt


----------



## Jon (Dec 12, 2005)

TalkEMS said:
			
		

> Elbeco BDU's I picked up from galls. Very Nice ...
> 
> Matt




I love Elbeco.

I have 1 pair of their uniform Cargo pants, with the hidden zipper on the top of the cargo pocket.

I like them.

If only I could get the red paint to come off.


Jon


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 13, 2005)

I hesitate to ask, since this only goes to show how much of a girl I am, but here goes:

I'm short and anything but a flare leg or wide boot cut pant looks strange on me. Has anyone come across anything that might have that kind of a cut to it? I know it's awful because the field isn't about style and blah blah blah but I'm still me, and I still want to look cute.

Thanks guys!


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 14, 2005)

*easy!*

I dated a girl who was 5 feet tall. She had all her pants altered. Thus, you need to go to the tailor or seamstress with some unhemmed pants and get them to put a flare in... or whatever else you want done.

I just ordered a pair from dutygearuniforms size 32 unhemmed and will have the seamstress use the extra material to flare the bottom of both of my ems pants to a boot cut. 

Hey, you might as well look nice. I imagine I will meet my next girlfriend in my uniform anyway. Makes sense, doncha think?


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

pfmedic said:
			
		

> Hey, you might as well look nice. I imagine I will meet my next girlfriend in my uniform anyway. Makes sense, doncha think?



I don't know if I want to meet my next boyfriend in uniform, but it's probably gonna happen anyway.

Thanks so much. I'm only 5'4" so I need to get most pants fixed anyway. I never thought of that.


----------

